What blogs by tech founders are 'must read' for you? Why? - marklittlewood
======
rmason
Here are my favorites:

Mark Schuster -
[https://bothsidesofthetable.com/](https://bothsidesofthetable.com/)

Jason Cohen - [https://blog.asmartbear.com/](https://blog.asmartbear.com/)

Startups for the rest of us (podcast) -
[http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/](http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/)

The Startup Chat (podcast)
[https://thestartupchat.com/](https://thestartupchat.com/)

Unbounce on marketing -
[https://unbounce.com/blog/](https://unbounce.com/blog/)

The Macro - [http://blog.ycombinator.com/](http://blog.ycombinator.com/)

There are several more technical ones like CSS-Tricks and API Evangelist

Anyone blogging on serverless with node?

------
marklittlewood
Many years ago, very few founders did much blogging. Joel Spolsky was an
obvious, high profile, exception and grew a huge audience. It's almost baked
into the CEO/Founder's job description today that they will write about their
entrepreneurial journey.

Who delivers consistently good content?

